# need help!



## xxsonxx (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello all, let met start off by saying this place rocks so much information and alot of good people. I am new to this home theater stuff. I am thinking of purchasing a Epson projector 5010. My basement has light control one small window and the room were i want to put the projector is 11 x 21. My plan was for a 100 inch screen and seating distances of 12 feet. The problem I have is that the ceiling is only 6 1/2 feet tall. Will I be able to Mount the projector to the ceiling with no issues?


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

it will work ,but thats as close as it gets.you're right at the limit
u will need a 2" mounting pole


----------



## xxsonxx (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you think this will work http://epsonfrontprojector.blogspot.com/ ?


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

xxsonxx said:


> Do you think this will work http://epsonfrontprojector.blogspot.com/ ?


i think that will work


----------



## xxsonxx (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much going to go buy the projector ... screen and Mount... weeeeeeee


----------

